# Elos Tanks



## luzblue (Aug 19, 2011)

I've been planning out my first tank for a couple months now. Think I've finally decided on the ELOS 70. Ideally I would have liked to go for an ELOS 120, but the combination of living in a downtown apt and budget, means the 70 is a better idea  
Does anyone know of a retailer in the Vancouver area that deals with ELOS? I drove down to Barrier Reef in Renton last weekend to have a peak at the ELOS they have on display - pretty damn nice! I don't know if transporting a tank back across the border would be a big deal or not, so I was hoping to find someone local who carries them or can order one in. 
My plans is to do the 70 along with the ELOS sump & skimer. I would like to squeeze a fuge in their somehow too.. either in the sump (seems kinda tight) or via an extra tank of some kind in the stand. For lighting I'm leaning toward the vertex illumina. I plan to keep sps etc, but I've seen some pretty good reviews on this brand of LED. 
Thanks guys!


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

never seen their tanks before but some quick googling makes me drool. They do have some draw dropping prices though. I doubt there's a local dealer. Not a big deal driving it back from Seattle. You should do it!


----------



## NewGuy (Apr 22, 2010)

You can always contact ELOS usa and ask if they have any Canadian distributors. Lie and say you live far away from the border lol.


----------



## luzblue (Aug 19, 2011)

Yeah, I sent them a message through their website earlier today. Oh well, worst case I guess I can bring it back across the line. Just hope I don't get charged a ton of duty!


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

your best bet is to get it in the states and bring it back as no retailer around here supplies Elos. Duty shouldn't be that much, I believe when I brought over my turbo and parts which was over $2000 I paid $170 in taxes...

As for lighting there are lots of decent fixtures available in LED, you could get it shipped to Blaine or Point Roberts if you cant find what you're looking for here.


----------



## fkshiu (Apr 22, 2010)

luzblue said:


> Yeah, I sent them a message through their website earlier today. Oh well, worst case I guess I can bring it back across the line. Just hope I don't get charged a ton of duty!


Just make it clear that the aquarium is coming from the US and don't mention anything about Germany. Have all your paperwork and receipts ready and it will all go smoothly. You'll pay only HST courtesy of NAFTA.

If you're going with LED for SPS you must go with high-end Cree LED systems with appropriate heat-sinks. You absolutely cannot cheap-out on high intensity LEDs like you can get away with on metal halide or T5 systems. The principal downfall of the first generation of LED aquarium lights was poor heat dispersal leading to failure.


----------

